
Ask HN: Are documentaries becoming more destructive than informative? - HoppedUpMenace
I won&#x27;t name any but with regards to lets say the past 20 years or so (perhaps since 2002, wink wink), and by mere virtue of the genre, it seems like the public considers them as proven fact, especially if you push the emotional narrative to dark places that people could never typically envision and ever so slightly twist &quot;facts&quot; around though creative editing.
======
sloaken
Interestingly I just watched this video.
[https://youtu.be/BgQ79evjylc?list=LLbN1lC_4raev2geuc6RhTpQ](https://youtu.be/BgQ79evjylc?list=LLbN1lC_4raev2geuc6RhTpQ)

And I was surprised about how they manipulate the information, well not the
information but their knowledge of how you will react and thus push an emotion
that does not match the information.

------
selune
Can you give examples? I'm a huge doc nerd and in my opinion we're in golden
age of documentaries right now in terms of film-making. Documentaries have
always been a way to express opinions though (personal or political), nothing
surprising here. Basically anything made my humans will be stained with their
worldview.

Some people believe Google or news outlets to be objective depictions of
reality, I think, we just tend to oversimplify and not look too deeply into
things that are not our primary concern.

~~~
HoppedUpMenace
Bowling for Columbine, Blackfish, most MJ documentaries.

